

What You Need and Want With Windows Azure Part II - adron
http://compositecode.com/2010/10/08/windows-azure-part-ii/
One of the most useful tools to use in Windows Azure Development is the Windows Azure MMC.  The Microsoft Management Console, or MMC, is the management console that many of the Windows Server Management interfaces can plug into.  The Windows Azure ...
======
vyrotek
MMC is a good start, but it isn't where it needs to be.

We have a love/hate relationship with Windows Azure at my company. It does a
few amazing things but at the cost of cutting some simple but needed features.
Specifically in the area of data storage, queries and node management.

I feel like I'm constantly shouting at the team on the forums, twitter and
facebook to fix issues or release some simple functionality. Hopefully we'll
see some big changes in the Q4 release.

